# Foxpro Archery's 2010 Inoor 3D shedule



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

Was there last year, and loved this place!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

jinxliveson said:


> Was there last year, and loved this place!!:thumbs_up


thank you that's what I like to here. Have you seen our website yet?


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes. Now I just wished I lived alot closer than I do. But then again, it might be a good thing. I'm sure you all would get tired of me shooting all the time and picking your brains on how to better.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

jinxliveson said:


> Yes. Now I just wished I lived alot closer than I do. But then again, it might be a good thing. I'm sure you all would get tired of me shooting all the time and picking your brains on how to better.


We would never get tired of that. If it wasn't for sleep, I could talk archery 24, 7. There are some homes for sale around theses parts.


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

I just talked to my buddy today, If his heath holds up. We are going to try to make it down to all the ibo shoots that you are holding.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

jinxliveson said:


> I just talked to my buddy today, If his heath holds up. We are going to try to make it down to all the ibo shoots that you are holding.


Good just read your PM earlier. Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Foxpro Archery's website is up to date with all of the shoot info.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*comment page*

there's also a place on the website for comments about our range or what you thought about it, ideas, or suggestions. We want people to leave comments so we can try to make Foxpro archery better. Thanks Jim


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

Foxpro has a absolutely fantastic Indoor Facility.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Limerick3D said:


> Foxpro has a absolutely fantastic Indoor Facility.


Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

How's everyones huntin season goin so far?


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

I saw some does, a bear, and a small buck


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

Do to work and the family, I am yet to get out in the woods. But I was seen some as road kill. The younger bucks are in pre rut big time..


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

bigdogarcher said:


> How's everyones huntin season goin so far?


How big was the bear and how close?
Can't wait to get out in the woods again. Prolly sat. morning.


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

It was probably a 200-250lb bear....The closest it got was about 40 yards


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

<COPE> said:


> It was probably a 200-250lb bear....The closest it got was about 40 yards


Not close enough to wrestle then huh:wink:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

Any venders there this year?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Stage 1 Strings from Fury X Archery and Dead Center Archery Should be there pretty much every shoot we have. We have room for more. We just don't have anymore tables they would have to bring there own. So if you know anyone that is interested in showing off their product pm me.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a ? my son now is 9 and has to qualify for worlds so if me and him come and since his max is 25 yards do you guys have targets set for the youth class or are they to shoot the max distance you have..I ask cuz the other indoor qualifer we go to has no set targets for youth and some friends kids were shooting 45 yards.. My son dont care either way just some friends kids wanna go and cant shoot that far...Thanks.. Joe


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> I have a ? my son now is 9 and has to qualify for worlds so if me and him come and since his max is 25 yards do you guys have targets set for the youth class or are they to shoot the max distance you have..I ask cuz the other indoor qualifer we go to has no set targets for youth and some friends kids were shooting 45 yards.. My son dont care either way just some friends kids wanna go and cant shoot that far...Thanks.. Joe


The max yardage for the hunter class is 35 yards. What we have done in the past is anounce to the group before everyone takes the line is, "we have a 9 year old shooting with us today. does anyone have a problem letting him move up to shoot the farther targets"? If that's ok with you. I've never had anyone complain about this when it comes to the kids.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

bump for a great place to shoot


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Opening night Jan 8th. Mark your callendars....


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT:wink:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Thank You*

I want to thank the guys on Team Foxpro for all the help and doin what they do to make our shoots excellent for the shooters that travel to visit Foxpro Archery. 

It's tuff for us North East guys that compete at the Sportsman show, IBO Indoor Worlds and other early qualifiers, if we don't have a place to practice and get ready. So that's why we try our best to put on a great shoot for you guys. I couldn't do it without the help from the guys on Team Foxpro. Go to our website to get to know our shooters. www.foxproarchery.com Foxpro Archery wouldn't open if it wasn't for these guys. Hats off to them.


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump it up!!!


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

The days are counting down till I this great place whoops my butt. But God knows it is worth it!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

jinxliveson said:


> The days are counting down till I this great place whoops my butt. But God knows it is worth it!


LOL.......:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump. Cause I can.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Again to the top!!!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey my Facebook buddie....We were just talking about coming down to shot your place the other night wanna get a few of us to take the trip...Cant wait...


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds good see-ya there.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT
:shade:


----------

